# Diazepam



## Matt21

Hi. I ahve recently being diagnosed with IBS, i ahve suffered from abdominal pain for several years, just neglected to see anyone about it. My doctor put me on Colpermin and Colefac, i dont think the colefac helps at all, i dont really think the colpermin helps at all. The only thing that i have found to help, and help fast is Diazepam 5mg, these where px to me a while ago for a muscle prob with my shoulder, but i ahd sum left and thought it was worth a try, and they helped, have they any1 else?


----------



## Albion

Hey MattI've taken diazepam (Valium) over the years for anxiety or muscle spasms. It never really helped THAT much with the IBS. It helped me relax a little, which I'm sure calmed down the IBS some, but Valium never helped enough to outweigh the dangers. If you take Valium chronically you will become dependent (addicted) and you will build a tolerance so you have to keep increasing the dose to get the same effect. Some people who take Valium or Xanax for a long time have a really hard time quitting the drug-- some have compared it to opiates like morphine. I would avoid taking it long-term. There is a drug in the U.S. called Librax, which is chlordiazepoxide (like diazpeam, but weaker) combined with an antispasmodic. Maybe they have that in the U.K. as well. It's supposedly safer to take long-term than Valium and some people here have gotten good results with it. Good luck!


----------



## Matt21

Hi, thanx, for that, we do have chlordiazepoxide over here also but it is reserved for the treatment of anxiety and alcohol withdrawl...Thanx tho...Matt xx


----------



## IBVegGirl

Hi,Im taking colafac celevac buscopan movical and colpermine for my ibs! This helps me to avoid attacks but I still get a major attack every few weeks even when Im taking everything as normal! When this happens all I want is to be knocked out so I begged my consultant to give me a tranquilizer of sum sort but he wasnt keen but then I had another attack and my doctor over here wasnt keen either but she prescirbed me with diazepan. I didnt no till like 2 seconds ago that it was valium haha! but she only gave me 2mg and said I shud take half a one bc Im 5'2! hello does she no the pain of an ibs attack! I dont tink so!So how often do u take this? is it purely only for a full on attack and is it effective? she said shed never given sumone with ibs daizepan b4.also she said I should learn to deal with my symptons! wtf! seriously Ive never been to this doctor b4 and my other 2 doctors no my pain they have both seen me in a pretty bad state! but this one was askin me all the same ###### questions like do I drink enough water and exercise and eat right! blah blah blah and printed me out a leaflet on ibs! I was like I no more then you will ever no about ibs like seriously! thats y when I get an attack even tho I no it will pass and I wont be given anything strong I still want to go to hospital so ppl can see how painful the attacks are!seriously cant bliv theres no cure!haha I did not mean to go off on a little ibs rant but there u go!xxxx


----------



## stennienotebook

I take Hyoscyamine (generic for Nulev) and it seems to help a lot. It is an anti-spasmodic and the only side-effects I've noticed is that it makes me a little sleepy... however it almost completely stops cramping and my pain so I think it is a minor problem... It's probably a little safer than Diazepam because I've heard a lot of things about it becoming addictive too. You should really try it.


----------



## Emii

Diazepam and other relaxants like lorazepam really helped my Ibs but you can't take them forever because they are harmful if taken more after prescription etc


----------



## Emii

I can recommend trying Buscopan an anti spasmodic drug and drinking plenty, I mean PLENTY of water to get things working n moving I guess x


----------



## stevefriel

Oh Diazepams are evil in the long run, have been taking them a few years now and have went cold turkey off them 2 days ago. Going through hell atm can barely even stand up, when I try to stand up my legs start shaking and wobbling, get a floating feeling too, have to force myself to stand up (even though the feeling is unpleasant), booked a doctor's appointment but it ain't until the 1st December. Need a medication to get off Diazepam. IBS seems to be getting worse too since my anxiety keeps getting worse. My stool smells really bad compared to what it used to smell like


----------



## BQ

Going off of them Cold Turkey is dangerous! You should be weaning off.....and you should be doing this with a Dr's instructions. I strongly urge you NOT to continue doing this cold turkey!


----------

